# Can you use airgun to hunt in GA?



## munchie3409

Just curious if GA allows hog hunting with airguns?  I'm considering getting a big bore and I've been wanting to hunt at Ft Stewart.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## donald-f

munchie3409 said:


> Just curious if GA allows hog hunting with airguns?  I'm considering getting a big bore and I've been wanting to hunt at Ft Stewart.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I really do not think I would want to shoot a big boar or even a small one with a air gun. You will only make him mad as a hornet. I would have to be in a stand and hope he is gone long before I get ready to climb down.

Before trying this have your insurance paid up and ID to notify next of kin.


----------



## antharper

The pig man done it. Lol


----------



## tmullins

But.. The Pigman shot a 25 pounder.


----------



## lbzdually

Do you guys even know what a big-bore airgun is?  .45-.50 caliber 210 grain bullet at close to 700 fps.  Head shots on big hogs and shoulder shots on hogs under 100 lbs and it'll kill em, but don't know about legality.


----------



## 35 Whelen

LEGAL FIREARMS, PRIMITIVE 
WEAPONS & ARCHERY EQUIPMENT

SMALL GAME & FURBEARER FIREARMS
• Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal. or smaller rimfire, air rifle, or any 
muzzleloading firearm. For fox & bobcat, centerfire firearms of .17 
caliber and larger may be used. There is no restriction on magazine 
capacity for rifles.

FERAL HOG FIREARMS
Any deer, bear, turkey or small game firearms. There is no restriction on 
magazine capacity for rifles. Additional weapons restrictions apply on 
WMAs (see page 43) and Federal lands (see pages 66–67).


----------



## mguthrie

Seems to me you can use small game firearms to kill hogs. Including air guns


----------



## rosewood

tmullins said:


> But.. The Pigman shot a 25 pounder.



It was 10-15 lbs max.  No way that was 25 lbs.  Shot square in the forehead, a larger pig will have a thicker skull and may not penetrate.


----------



## klown

I shot a pig about 100lb at about 20 to25 yards with a .308 180gr and seen fall to the side started kicking feet and got up and ran away


----------



## Philbow

Whether it is legal in the rest of Georgia, it may or may not be legal on Fort Stewart. The Fort has it's own regulations concerning hunting weapons, so I would contact them to be sure about legality.


----------



## rosewood

klown said:


> I shot a pig about 100lb at about 20 to25 yards with a .308 180gr and seen fall to the side started kicking feet and got up and ran away



The wind blew him over.


----------



## Bama B

According to appendix C. You are allowed to hunt hogs with a air rifle. Air rifles are allowed for small game hunting. On Ft Stewart and Hunter. Go to Ft Stewart hunting web site. Go to hunting/fishing Sop & policy letter in green list on left of screen. Go to appendix c small game weapons and read. I suggest you print this page and keep it with you. Good luck


----------



## DYI hunting

I've seen hogs taken with 220 grain bullets with a ~950 FPS MV.  I don't doubt a big bore air rifle would work but I would want one pushing as close to 1000 FPS as I could find.

One thing for sure, you need a range finder or to mark off your range if your trying to shoot more than 75 yards.  The ballistic table looks like a rainbow for my 8.5" 300 blackout with subsonic bullets.  A 20 yard error in range at 50 to 75 yards could mean your hitting 2 or 3 inches off your target.  At 110 yards a 20 yard error is 6 inches.


----------



## munchie3409

Thank you gentlemen.  There is a guy that hunts pigs in HI all the time with his .357/9mm airgun.  The big bores do a number on pigs.



35 Whelen said:


> LEGAL FIREARMS, PRIMITIVE
> WEAPONS & ARCHERY EQUIPMENT
> 
> SMALL GAME & FURBEARER FIREARMS
> • Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal. or smaller rimfire, air rifle, or any
> muzzleloading firearm. For fox & bobcat, centerfire firearms of .17
> caliber and larger may be used. There is no restriction on magazine
> capacity for rifles.
> 
> FERAL HOG FIREARMS
> Any deer, bear, turkey or small game firearms. There is no restriction on
> magazine capacity for rifles. Additional weapons restrictions apply on
> WMAs (see page 43) and Federal lands (see pages 66–67).





Bama B said:


> According to appendix C. You are allowed to hunt hogs with a air rifle. Air rifles are allowed for small game hunting. On Ft Stewart and Hunter. Go to Ft Stewart hunting web site. Go to hunting/fishing Sop & policy letter in green list on left of screen. Go to appendix c small game weapons and read. I suggest you print this page and keep it with you. Good luck


----------



## scott stokes

I hope to get a big bore some day myself.it will kill a hog easily.


----------



## bigreddwon

Here is a lil boar taken with a 25 cal with a 32g slug flying at about 950 fps. Got inside 20 yards, pitch black outside, had a TAM 14 thermal on top.. 

Not a big boar or a big bore rifle but hogs are fun as heck to take with air rifles fo sho! 

Plenty of great rifles out there. Check out the Crosman Rouge 357. 175g slugs just under 1000fps. Will kill anything that walks in Georgia.


----------



## countrycuz

munchie3409 said:


> Just curious if GA allows hog hunting with airguns?  I'm considering getting a big bore and I've been wanting to hunt at Ft Stewart.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


As of this year,, Yes!!! 30 cal and above for primitive and firearm season.


----------



## countrycuz

DYI hunting said:


> I've seen hogs taken with 220 grain bullets with a ~950 FPS MV.  I don't doubt a big bore air rifle would work but I would want one pushing as close to 1000 FPS as I could find.
> 
> One thing for sure, you need a range finder or to mark off your range if your trying to shoot more than 75 yards.  The ballistic table looks like a rainbow for my 8.5" 300 blackout with subsonic bullets.  A 20 yard error in range at 50 to 75 yards could mean your hitting 2 or 3 inches off your target.  At 110 yards a 20 yard error is 6 inches.


Then go buy yourself a Texan and get some hollowpoints from Mr Hollowpoint!


----------



## countrycuz

donald-f said:


> I really do not think I would want to shoot a big boar or even a small one with a air gun. You will only make him mad as a hornet. I would have to be in a stand and hope he is gone long before I get ready to climb down.
> 
> Before trying this have your insurance paid up and ID to notify next of kin.


I really  do think you need update your knowledge of the latest big bore air rifles that can push a 500 grain hollowpoint and break both shoulders of a deer.


----------



## countrycuz

rosewood said:


> It was 10-15 lbs max.  No way that was 25 lbs.  Shot square in the forehead, a larger pig will have a thicker skull and may not penetrate.


Check out an Airforce Texan 
And get back to me.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

countrycuz said:


> Check out an Airforce Texan
> And get back to me.


Whatcha got?
Post up a pic of your Air Rifle.


----------



## countrycuz

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Whatcha got?
> Post up a pic of your Air Rifle.


Check them out on Youtube.


----------



## transfixer

I've seen some of those videos on big bore air guns,,,   some are quite impressive !


----------



## rosewood

countrycuz said:


> Check out an Airforce Texan
> And get back to me.


You do realize this thread is 5 years old?  Some of those newer high power air rifles were not widely available or known of back then.  No doubt there are some out there that are very capable today.  That is why our DNR has updated the regs this season.

Rosewood


----------



## GunnSmokeer

I'm not aware of any new developments in adult airgun technology.
Roswood, what's on the market today that's significantly more lethal to deer sized game, or hogs, than what was on the market back in 2014?

EDITED:  Okay, I see that big bad Texas air rifle.  Users report that 265-300 grain bullets work well out to 100 or 150 yards.  Even at 150 yards, they still hit with pretty good kinetic energy.  Muzzle velocity is 800 ft/sec with 300 grain projectiles, but I didn't see any velocity or energy charts for downrange distances.   I'd say that's marginal for deer, but, then, so are a lot of centerfire pistols. If we trust hunters' intelligence, morals, and ethics when it comes to selecting a handgun for hunting, I suppose we can trust them to select the right air rifle too.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

For those of you (us) who want the details on the new law that authorizes big-game hunting with air rifles .30 caliber or above in Georgia, look up Senate Bill 72. SB72 passed this year and was signed into law by Governor Kemp. It will sunset NEST YEAR if the legislature does not act to renew it. So we've got a 1-year experiment of sorts,  for this season only.

http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/20192020/187484.pdf


----------



## rosewood

The rules are in the latest Georgia hunting guide.


----------



## rosewood

GunnSmokeer said:


> I'm not aware of any new developments in adult airgun technology.
> Roswood, what's on the market today that's significantly more lethal to deer sized game, or hogs, than what was on the market back in 2014?
> 
> EDITED:  Okay, I see that big bad Texas air rifle.  Users report that 265-300 grain bullets work well out to 100 or 150 yards.  Even at 150 yards, they still hit with pretty good kinetic energy.  Muzzle velocity is 800 ft/sec with 300 grain projectiles, but I didn't see any velocity or energy charts for downrange distances.   I'd say that's marginal for deer, but, then, so are a lot of centerfire pistols. If we trust hunters' intelligence, morals, and ethics when it comes to selecting a handgun for hunting, I suppose we can trust them to select the right air rifle too.


----------



## piedmont1971

To each their own. I like magnums for hogs. 
Don't like dragging them.
Good luck and post some pics when you get'm.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

countrycuz said:


> Check them out on Youtube.


Where’s yours???


countrycuz said:


> Then go buy yourself a Texan and get some hollowpoints from Mr Hollowpoint!





countrycuz said:


> I really  do think you need update your knowledge of the latest big bore air rifles that can push a 500 grain hollowpoint and break both shoulders of a deer.





countrycuz said:


> Check out an Airforce Texan
> And get back to me.


----------

